# Possible purchase - kids' horse



## mkmurphy81 (May 8, 2015)

I must be loosing my mind. My barn isn't finished yet. My fence isn't finished yet. I'm going to look at a horse on Sunday.

Why do I do things like this? :hide:

Sunny is a 16yo 14.2 QH mare. She's supposed to be quiet, slow, lazy, and perfect for a beginner child. The seller's 11yo daughter is into barrel racing now, so she has outgrown Sunny. 

I have an 11yo and a 7yo who have only ridden at camp. That's why I'm looking for a "camp" horse. I have plenty of experience with opinionated horses back when I was a teenager, and I saddle broke a colt in college. I've only ridden a handful of times since then due to lack of opportunity. I still feel comfortable riding anything that's broke and not dangerous. I want a few horses that are kid- and husband-safe.

I just dug up Cherie's old thread about a DIY PPE http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/how-i-do-my-own-quick-679114/ A horse that mostly walks and trots with kids doesn't have to be 100% sound, but I want to know what I'm seeing.

Am I crazy for looking at a horse before I'm ready to bring one home? What specific red flags should I look for? Is a $2000 kids' horse worth a PPE?

Of course, I wouldn't be allowed to post without pics. Does it look like she's standing under herself in one pic? I'll see if she usually stands like that. What can I do to check for heel pain?


----------



## mkmurphy81 (May 8, 2015)

Okay, why are the pics so small? Let's try again.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Good kid horses are hard to find so you've got to grab them when the grabbing's good! Right? LOL You may find that you'll run into a lot of enablers on this forum.

She has the look of a mare that's had quite a few foals and in the face picture it looks like she has some skin issues. That may be something as simple as her being itchy and rubbing to something more complicated, hard to tell just from a picture. Overall I like her but I'm pretty biased on sorrel qh mares because they are my favorite type and color of horse so I can be a little blind to faults.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Can I ask if she is registered? She looks identical to a mare someone gave us. The previous owner lost the papers, but her name was (I think) Susie.


----------



## mkmurphy81 (May 8, 2015)

What? Enablers? Here? Shocking! No, seriously, why do you think I posted? My DH thinks I'm nuts, but he's a good sport. I needed people to tell me I'm being perfectly reasonable.

I'll ask about foals and her face, thanks.

The owner said she's not registered. I suppose it's possible she was in the past, but there's no way to know. The funny thing is my cousin has an Arabian mare named Susie who looks just like this.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

No real advise, but I really like her! She reminds me A LOT of the two sorrel mares I learned to ride on. Very kind face and just LOOKS like a good baby sitter haha. 

I would look close at her face too, but my horse looks like that every summer and has for as long as I can remember. Not sure what it is, but he just looses his face hair when it gets hot, I'm guessing he just rubs a lot. His momma does it too, so I have never worried too much about it.

Personally, I say if there are no glaring issues, go for it! 

(yes lots of enablers here!)


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

No harm in looking!
Make sure that the horse has not been ridden down before you get there,.
For quite, kid safe, I want to see how that horse is, just taken out of the pasture or whenever she is kept, tacked up and ridden.
Long time ago, when we first got some land and my kids were one and five years old, and beofre we started to raise hroses, I went and bought a kid safe horse for my then 5 year old son
The horse was broke enough, once you caught him< LOL ! Tip off should have been , that when we arrived to see Necchi, he was already tied up and saddled.
I rode him first quite a bit, and then first ponied my son on him.
He was still with us, when my older son graduated to a mare I had started as a two year old, and my youngest son turned 5, ready to start going with us on mountain rides.
Never knew what breeding Necchi was, but we also used him as a pack horse, and he gave us many good years.
Good luck,


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

We used to sell a lot of ponies/small horses for children/novices and so bought a lot of them too
If I'm buying a horse for a child/novice:
I like the horse to be out in a paddock when I go to see it so I can watch someone catch it or go and catch it myself, better still a child can go to catch it
I want to see it being groomed and tacked up by a child/novice, including handling its feet
I want to see it ridden by the seller and then ride it myself before putting a child/novice on it. I want it to be easy to load on a trailer and if its going to be ridden on trails I want to at least have a short ride out off the property to see that its not barn/buddy sour
I haven't seen the thread about DIY PPE's but even for a cheap/free horse I wouldn't suggest anyone but a pretty experienced person do that. 
Get a vet to check the horse over and take blood tests to check for pain meds and sedatives - that will also give you a good idea of how the horse behaves to have shots. A vet will also look at its teeth which can approximate for age and give you a reasonable idea of how its going to be for dental work
A good seller that's had a horse for a while should be able to give you all the records of vaccinations, blood tests, de-worming, farrier, dental work and any vet call outs.
It might seem like an expense but once you've bought that horse any problems you didn't notice become your problems and they could be major ones.
Buying a horse is a lottery. You have to do everything you can to try to come out on top
If you don't you could end up with a horse you can't ride and can't sell (honestly anyway). 
The cost of keeping a useless horse or the cost of euthanasia and disposal will outweigh the cost of the PPE


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

JCnGrace said:


> Good kid horses are hard to find so you've got to grab them when the grabbing's good! Right? LOL You may find that you'll run into a lot of enablers on this forum.


Count me as an Enabler, LOL ... yes, you have to look because if she is perfect for what you want her for, you must grab her. As stated, good kids horses are very hard to find. Looking forward to the Sunday report.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Go look at her, but put on your most critical eyes on! Ditto to others who advised you to ask the seller to leave her in a paddock/pasture. Better yet, arrive early, explaining that you thought the drive was further, but will just sit and wait until they're ready. That's assuming you don't arrive early to find that they have the horse running in circles to tire it out!

Coming from someone who bought a supposedly bombproof, beginner-safe 14.2 QH mare who turned out to be everything but bombproof, I would do everything I can to make sure this horse doesn't have any spook. That's a sure way to turn a kid off riding forever (and some grown-ups who aren't suckers for punishment like yours truly). Act like a kid might around the horse. Throw your hand up to pat it on the head. Flap like a bird. Ok, maybe not like a bird, but make big arm gestures. Make noise. Trip over a garbage can. Not even kidding... ask to ride this horse around cars, bicycles, and whatever else you might encounter. Ride it in an arena, but also outside the arena to check for stubbornness, buddy-sourness, or any other 'ness horses can dream up (I would personally ride it myself before letting your kid up on it). Jiggle the reins when you ride. Bump it with your leg. Pretend you're just a horrible, bouncy rider. Does it just roll its eyes and let out a big sigh, but patiently keep going? Or does it have a meltdown? Do up the cinch and look at the horse. Are they holding its head so it won't bite? Can you trust it around your child? And ideally, if all goes well, ask for a second ride on a different day. We looked at a horse for my daughter that was awesome on the first ride, but a disaster on the second. We walked away. Get a PPE, even if it's just a once-over by a vet (mine only charged me 200$ since I didn't do X-rays or draw blood, but then again, this horse was on a buy-back contract so I figured if something is wrong, it's going to show up within the 14 day period). 

Because in the end, no matter how cheap the horse is, if it's not safe for your child, it's no deal.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

enabler here - she looks pretty sweet. 

As far as buying and bringing home before you are ready? Been there done that. Hubby tells everyone the story of backing cars out of the garage at midnight so the sale barn horse had a place to stay the first night she came here.


----------



## mkmurphy81 (May 8, 2015)

Thanks guys! When I talked to the seller the other day, she offered to have the horse tacked up and ready for me. I already told her not to and that I wanted to see how she was to catch and saddle. She said that was no problem. The horse is about 2 hours away from me, but on Sundays we go to church 45 minutes in that direction. We should be able to head out after lunch by 1:15, drive an hour and 17 minutes according to google... I told the seller 3ish.

DH and the kids are coming with me. I plan to let the seller or her daughter ride, then if all goes well I'll ride, then DH, then DD11, and if it's really looking good, DS7. I'll make sure DH gets lots of pics and video for y'all. DH will keep me sane and semi-realistic. The kids don't know about the horse yet. I'll tell them Sunday morning. I don't want to get their hopes up. I'm going to tell them that they probably won't get to ride. Even if I love the horse, I'll tell the seller that I'll call her on Monday. I don't want to negotiate in front of the kids anyway. I'm writing all of this down so that hopefully I'll listen to myself.

So as far as having a place to keep her... My small pasture (about an acre) fence should be done this weekend. The grass is waist-high, so she'd have plenty to eat for a while. I'd have to get a water trough out there -- no big deal, it's close enough to the house to run a hose. The real issue is that there is no shelter or shade at all, not even a tree, and it's about 100F. Does anyone have any good ideas for a temporary shelter? Eventually the bigger 9 acre pasture will connect to the small one. It has a barn for shelter and a large pond for unlimited water. It even has a handful of saplings that will eventually be shade trees. I hope that fence will be finished sometime this fall.

Not that I'll need a shelter... it's not like I need to buy a horse now... but I suppose I should be prepared... just in case...


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

What about fencing in a small area attached to the barn? That will be something you'll want in the future anyway for limiting pasture if you need to, a smaller place to keep them while waiting on a vet or farrier, etc...


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

@mkmurphy81 for shelter - and I am not sure on budget we have used the following in pastures that are not close to home. 

1. Shelter logic barn in a box - they are about $300 and last for a few years. We currently use 1 in our cow pasture as their main shelter and it does real well

2. We have also used a creep feed pen purchased at our local farm store. It is a small pipe corral with a tarp over it. We used one of these for my elderly mare when it was no longer safe for her to be in a pasture with the other horses (they ran her constantly and she just wanted to snooze in the sun)


----------



## mkmurphy81 (May 8, 2015)

Thanks for the ideas. The only problem with fencing an area attached to the barn is that the barn isn't finished either. The metal frame is built, but the inside walls aren't. It's a 36' x 80' glorified storage shed currently housing a truck, a tractor, my dad's 4-wheeler, all of DH's power tools, and lots of miscellaneous junk. I'll at least need the walls of DH's shop up before I can let a horse in it.

Budget for a shelter is a good question. I technically could afford to pay for something good, but it's only temporary, and the small pasture is my front yard. If it's too ugly, the neighbors might complain. Also, all the money I can save can go towards the theoretical horse #2 that I won't be getting _anytime_ soon. (Be sure to read the end of that with plenty of sarcasm.)

Do you think one of those party canopies might work? I could strap three legs to the fence in a corner to keep the wind from knocking it over. I really only need sun protection. This time of year our rain showers only last 10 minutes or so. By the time our rain gets bad, I should have the big pasture and barn functional.

I have to keep reminding myself that this is all theoretical. I could get there and find that she's lame or otherwise unsuitable. I haven't bought the horse yet, but I did get one of my saddles out of storage to make sure it's small enough for DS7. It is, but it needs a new girth. What size girth do you think would fit a 14.2 horse on a 12" western kids' saddle? Theoretically, of course!


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Party tent thing - not sure how stable the legs will be or the tarp. With the garage in a box the framing is steel tube. for our cows we lined the bottom with plywood that is fastened to the steel tubes. The canvas is heavy and withstands high winds and heavy rain.

On the plus side if you buy one of these once it is not needed for the horse it can be used to store lawn mowers, 4 wheelers cars etc.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

For daytime turnout paddocks, my BO uses those canopies anchored in the corners to a set of wooden fence posts properly driven in the ground. 










She has to take the canopy cover part down in the winter because of snow load, but you don't have to worry about that! :wink:









At first I was a little worried about a horse getting stuck under there and pulling the thing down, but everyone has single turnout at this barn and there have never been any problems since I've been there.


----------



## mkmurphy81 (May 8, 2015)

Cool, it looks like something along those lines might be a possibility. ...you know... if I end up needing it...

If I get one, I'll make sure the frame is fairly sturdy. It looks like some are sturdy and others are cheap. The most common size I've seen is 10x10, and my fence posts are 10' apart. I could anchor three of the legs to the fence. My posts are sturdy wood ones, and the corners are extra deep and thick. Even if the wind tore the canvas, I don't think the frame would move.


----------



## mkmurphy81 (May 8, 2015)

We just got home. The short version is that I really like the horse. The long version will have to wait until I've fed the kids. DH got a video of me riding. Please tell me what you think of her. If you think you see anything off, please tell me.

I'm uploading the video. It should be here soon: https://vimeo.com/actprep/Sunny


----------



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

I like her! Seems to have kind eyes, smooth enough ride, seemed pretty push button. Curious to hear the long version :lol:


----------



## Mopy (May 8, 2017)

She looks perfect! Can't wait to hear about it.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

She looks okay from that video. Did you also ride her, and in the open?
She kinda neck reins, but I'd rather see a horse ridden correctly with two reins, then not correct with one hand, but realize I am being fussy
Does not seem to know that much of riding in frame, but again, not a big deal for a kid's hrose, as long as she will give softly , if asked
Was she also loped both directions?

OOPs, just noticed it was you riding her, so ignore the neck rein comment, as I thought it was the seller showing the horse. How did she feel riding? I watched it twice, and not sure if I am seeing something in the front end or not, or just the footing. Perhaps others will chime in, with a more acute eye
She does look nice and quiet in that video, so could well be a great kid's horse. I would ride her out of that enclosure also. Good luck!


----------



## mkmurphy81 (May 8, 2015)

Okay, long version. I was ridiculously over-prepared, and I'm glad I was. We arrived about 30 min early. While we were grooming her, she seemed pretty chilled. My kids were petting on her, and the barn dog walked under her several times. Sunny seemed alert but relaxed. I picked up all four feet. Her hooves looked healthy. I lifted them high to make her flex her legs, and she never objected. It was by no means a full flexion test, but I didn't see any big red flags.

We saddled her with the saddle their 11 year old used. That's why the saddle is too small for me in the video. The bridle they used had a twisted wire gag with a noseband. A bit like that can have its use, but it shouldn't be in the inexperienced hands of my kids. I had brought along a bridle with a little jointed-mouth training bit (little curb with the smallest possible shanks -- not a tom thumb). I rode her in that, and she was fine. After I finished my ride, I realized the curb chain was too loose to do anything. I tightened it before the next ride. The video shows Sunny with a much gentler bit than usual and practically no curb chain. I got her up to a lope. She was fine. Lots more whoa than go.

DH rode her next. He's probably ridden a horse about 10 times in his life. He likes horses, and he's not bad for a beginner, but he hasn't had many opportunities to ride. Sunny was fine, but DH was struggling with the little saddle.

DD11 then rode. She's ridden a handful of times at camp, and she had loped once or twice before today. She did great. She even loped Sunny.

DS7 finally got a turn. The saddle was much too big for him, but, like I said, I was over-prepared. I had brought along a smaller saddle. We swapped them out, and I realized how fat Sunny is. A 30" girth barely buckled. The latigo couldn't even make 2 full loops. Because of how Sunny was standing, the girth pinched a little on the off side. She snaked her head around at me, but she obviously wasn't really trying to bite. She wasn't tied and could have actually bitten if she had wanted to. I stretched her right leg forward and finished tightening it with no more trouble. DS7 loved riding her. He also had only ridden a few times at camp. He had a little trouble keeping her from stopping in the corner where the people were, but that's not a big issue to me. His little legs barely reached passed the saddle pad. He walked her all around and turned where he wanted to and even managed to trot a few times.

DD11 rode one more time. After we untacked her, DD11 and the seller's 11 year old hosed her off and took her back to the pasture. All together, we were there about an hour and a half.

The sellers seem really nice. Their daughter hates to sell Sunny, but she's outgrown her. 

My shelter issue may be solved without a party tent. I told DH my idea, and he said he could build me a better wooden shelter with a metal roof for less money than the canopy. It could stay permanently to keep a water trough in the shade. I love that man!

The real issue he and I have to think about is how long it will be until our barn and big pasture are functional. I would need a proper barn before we get bad weather in the fall. After the kids are in bed, we'll sit down and consider it logically. If we decide it's feasible, I'll need to decide if I want a PPE or a trial period. I don't know if the seller would do a trial. I know someone else was going to look at the horse tonight. I hope they got rained out. :lol:


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

She looked great. Kids horses (at least in my area) are hard to find. 

Glad the kids got to ride her and enjoyed it. And it sounds like the seller was not trying to hide anything.

Keep us posted!


----------



## mkmurphy81 (May 8, 2015)

DH thinks we can have the big pasture's fence finished and the barn functional enough to be safe by the end of October. Our weather usually stays decent until mid November or so. DH said go for it!

Calling the seller now...


----------



## mkmurphy81 (May 8, 2015)

The seller was on a long conference call for work. I talked to her husband and told him we wanted Sunny, but we would need a little time before we could pick her up. I also mentioned a trial period or buy back period. He's going to talk to his wife when she's off the phone, and she'll call me back in an hour or two. Their other buyer did get rained out last night and rescheduled for this afternoon. He said they couldn't hold her without a deposit (understandable) so I offered a deposit via Paypal today.

The next couple of hours are going to crawl by.


----------



## mkmurphy81 (May 8, 2015)

The deposit has been sent! The seller is going to hold her for 2 weeks while we build our shelter. If, for some reason, we can't get her within 2 weeks, they can hold her until the end of August if we pay in full. They don't want to do a trial period, but if I want to get a PPE within the 2 weeks, I can.

How much is reasonable to pay for a PPE on a $2000 kids' beginner horse? She has a current coggins, and I've already seen her vaccine and worming records.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Congrats! 

I think I paid $200-250 for a basic PPE with flexion tests and no x-rays on my horse (her purchase price was also $2K). I didn't have blood drawn because I had been free leasing her for a few months and was in the barn with her almost every day. For an older kids horse you've only met once, I'd probably pull blood too, but I am likely overly cautious.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Ditto the other posters.

Yes, get a PPE. The horse is 16 so has been to a few county fairs and wagon burnings, as the saying goes.

Good children's horses are a treasure and difficult to find -- even with a few physical flaws that are livable.


Keep us posted


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Fantastic news! How exciting for your kids! I'd get a basic PPE. I did one for 200$ (no blood taken, or xrays). Just to rule out anything major. It will cost you a lot more down the road if you find out the horse has a condition that requires expensive meds. In fact, given that the horse is chunky, metabolic testing with bloodwork would not be a bad idea. I think mine cost 60$ for a full metabolic profile. If you have an IR or Cushings horse, it can get very, very expensive. Walkinthewalk knows something about that!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Looks like you found a good one!


----------



## mkmurphy81 (May 8, 2015)

Acadianartist said:


> Fantastic news! How exciting for your kids! I'd get a basic PPE. I did one for 200$ (no blood taken, or xrays). Just to rule out anything major. It will cost you a lot more down the road if you find out the horse has a condition that requires expensive meds. In fact, given that the horse is chunky, metabolic testing with bloodwork would not be a bad idea. I think mine cost 60$ for a full metabolic profile. If you have an IR or Cushings horse, it can get very, very expensive. Walkinthewalk knows something about that!


The metabolic profile isn't a bad idea at all. Chunky is an understatement! I could barely buckle a 30" girth on the loosest hole, and western girths are very forgiving. The sellers said Sunny is on pasture with a little grain just because their daughter likes feeding the horses. I think I can safely cut the grain completely. Right now the grass and weeds in my pasture are waist high and taller. If I remember right, tall grass is lower sugar then short, right? Do I need to mow the jungle before she comes?

Yesterday I called my small animal vet to get a recommendation for an equine vet. I'm waiting for a call back from the equine vet. I'll probably have to get another recommendation from her for a vet closer to the horse. I get the feeling I'll be playing phone tag for a while.

I feel like I have such a long list of projects now. Project one is the water line to our house that runs through the pasture. The dirt has settled over the trench, leaving a nasty trip hazard. It's about as wide as a hoof and about 6-8 inches down. DH bushhogged over it last night, and today he should have time to disk it up and smooth it out.

Project two is gates. We hung the main gate yesterday. The second gate is just going to be temporarily held up with bungee cords or something. That's the opening between the small pasture and the big one. I'm not going to have a permanent gate there, so I can borrow a gate from our big pasture that hasn't been hung yet.

Project three is water. DH said he'd pick up a stock tank today, but he didn't take the truck to work, so he may have forgotten. Any opinions on galvanized vs rubber?

Project four is shelter. That's the biggest project. 

Project five is our truck. It's a 20 year old diesel F250. It shifts hard. The last shop that looked at it (for a different reason) said it had probably been tuned before, long ago, and that's making it shift at the wrong speeds. I'd like to get that smoother before we haul living things. The good news is that 90% of the drive will be interstate, which isn't a problem for the truck. It's the lowest priority because it could make the trip now, it just wouldn't be pretty, and because it has to get the stock tank and shelter supplies before it can go to the shop.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Good luck with all those projects OP! We went through it last summer when we built our barn, put up pastures, and brought home two horses! And I just added a 2 acre piece to the back pasture these past couple of weeks. I think I'm done... I think... 

It's a lot of work, but it will be so worth it! I love having my horses in my back yard, and I'm so glad we did lots of planning and built a good, solid barn, with solid fencing. 

Got to go bring in another 200 bales of hay now... did I say I thought I was done? BAHAHAHA... as if.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

@Acadianartist, I was going to say you will never be done! LOL. I feel the same way - as soon as I think we are good, another project creeps up. Or something gets broken. 

Good luck @mkmurphy81!! I also brought my horses onto my own property (and bought a 3rd horse) before I felt I was 100% ready (are we ever???!)


----------



## mkmurphy81 (May 8, 2015)

Somebody talk me down from insanity. It's possible that one horse will become three. I just got a call that the camp where DS has ridden is closing, the old cowboy that runs it is retiring, and he offered me two of his camp horses. One of them is in my avatar pic. I know this guy and I trust him and his horses completely. 

Raisin (<-- in the pic) is around 17, grade, has a little arthritis in 1 front leg but is fine with a little bute.

Chance is 23, registered QH, has a little trouble with his back end but is also fine with some bute.

Both of these horses are the definition of bombproof. He wants $3000 for the pair. I do want at least three kid-proof horses, but I'll only have about 1-2 acres with a 10x16 foot shelter until the end of October. After October, I'll have plenty of room for all of them and more. What should I do?


----------



## mckenzies (May 26, 2017)

OOOOO that is such a hard question because it's so hard to say no don't do it... What are you leaning towards?


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Can you provide enough hay for three horses until October? That's not enough pasture for them to live off. 

And are you sure you want to take on two horses with health issues? They're manageable now, but in 3 years? 5 years? Can you deal with the inevitable when the pain becomes too much? 

Safe horses are rare, you're right about that. Just some things to consider.


----------



## mkmurphy81 (May 8, 2015)

Well, I talked to DH, and he didn't tell me I'm crazy.

I'm leaning heavily toward Raisin, the 17 year old. I'm less sure about Chance, the 23 year old. On the one hand, he's 23 and probably won't have as many years left, but on the other hand, he's bombproof and probably does have several good years left. I want to give beginner riding lessons, and both of these horses have been used for beginners for years.

I have $20k set aside for starting my lesson business, so I can afford to buy all three and some hay. Having three right away does mean I could start giving group lessons almost right away. That should cover my hay cost. I may have to back to the tent idea for a second shelter if the three didn't get along well enough. I still think this is kind of nuts, though.

I think I need to call him back and get more info on the health issues. But first, I have a DD who needs to be picked up.


----------



## mkmurphy81 (May 8, 2015)

I called him back and got more info.

Raisin -- He's completely fine without bute or anything about 80-90% of the time. His arthritis acts up more over the winter, and he might need bute once every other month or so.

Chance -- He needs bute for his hocks about once every three months.

Who needs a PPE when your seller is this honest? If I get these horses, they'll probably even keep their same vet. It doesn't sound like these are significant health issues. Do any of you see anything that would concern you?

These horses haven't even been advertised for sale and he told me he's already had calls about them. He won't sell to just anybody, though. I told him a year ago that I was going to be looking for kid broke horses, and he promised to let me know if he decided to sell. I told him I was about 80% sure I would buy them and that I'd let him know within a week. If this is a stupid idea, you people have a week to convince me.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Don't rely on bute to solve pain issues. Rather, along with a good equine vet try to find a good equine chiropractor. It could be the horse with the back end issues has some structural issues that could be resolved by a qualified chiro. Sometimes DVMs are also chiropractors.

Along with some banamine in the refrigerator, it doesn't hurt to have the alternative for Bute which is Previcox on hand. Actually the horse version is Equioxx and at least double the price of Previcox which is for dogs.


If you do bring all three home on a temporary 1-2 acres, plan on haying them every day. REALLY plan on picking up manure every single day for a number of health reasons. Build yourself a compost bin if you don't have a place far enough from the house to dump it. I'm no help when it comes to composting but others on here have their horses on small acreage and could help.

I know @Change has her horses on about two acres and composts.

And yes, as @Acadianartist commented, I am afraid I am one of the metabolic issue queens on the forum. I had a horse with Equine Metabolic Syndrome, that I laid to rest almost three years ago from something else, and I still have an insulin resistant horse. I know way more about these diseases than I ever wanted to

None of them need grain. Ration Balancers are great, if they don't hold their weight well. Horses need 1.5% to 2% of their body weight daily in some kind of forage. watch to make sure the lowest on the pecking order is getting enough to eat.

Good luck, whatever you decide. It is really tough when living things fall in your lap before you're ready for them; how's the family room looking for a temporary guest, lollol


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Don't rely on bute to solve pain issues. Rather, along with a good equine vet try to find a good equine chiropractor. It could be the horse with the back end issues has some structural issues that could be resolved by a qualified chiro. Sometimes DVMs are also chiropractors.

Along with some banamine in the refrigerator, it doesn't hurt to have the alternative for Bute which is Previcox on hand. Actually the horse version is Equioxx and at least double the price of Previcox which is for dogs.


If you do bring all three home on a temporary 1-2 acres, plan on haying them every day. REALLY plan on picking up manure every single day for a number of health reasons. Build yourself a compost bin if you don't have a place far enough from the house to dump it. I'm no help when it comes to composting but others on here have their horses on small acreage and could help.

I know @Change has her horses on about two acres and composts.

And yes, as @Acadianartist commented, I am afraid I am one of the metabolic issue queens on the forum. I had a horse with Equine Metabolic Syndrome, that I laid to rest almost three years ago from something else, and I still have an insulin resistant horse. I know way more about these diseases than I ever wanted to

None of them need grain. Ration Balancers are great, if they don't hold their weight well. Horses need 1.5% to 2% of their body weight daily in some kind of forage. watch to make sure the lowest on the pecking order is getting enough to eat.

Good luck, whatever you decide. It is really tough when living things fall in your lap before you're ready for them; how's the family room looking for a temporary guest, lollol


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Enabler - Go for it!! 

Bringing home three horses before the barn is built :rofl: 

The kids will be thrilled to have their very own horses! 

IMO 3K is a bit steep for horses that aged, but don't know what prices are in your area. Would not bother with a PPE for them. They are old, they have health issues, seller is one you know and trust. 

The other horse I really like. Basis PPE maybe, but nothing more. IMO old horses usually get along fine.


----------



## mkmurphy81 (May 8, 2015)

The 3K is for the pair, so 1.5 each. There are cheaper horses to be found around here, but 800-2K for a non-show or performance horse is reasonable. 

I just talked to a local equine vet and asked her opinion on a PPE for the first horse. She said that if I didn't notice her being off when I rode and if she's just going to be a kid's horse, she personally wouldn't worry about it. I'm not worried about the other two since I know the seller.

DH just finished covering the water line trip hazard. That's one project down and 999,999 to go!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I for one would have trouble resisting a horse named Raisin 

I don't disagree they could all work for what you want, but will say watching my mares hock arthritis progress has been tough for me. We are probably getting to the point of injections vs something like oral Cosequin, which did seem like enough for the past couple of years. She definitely has days when I can tell she's just got no interest in being ridden. Then again, she's never been a horse that needs a job so most days she'd prefer not to be ridden! She's 23 this year.

Just something to think about, those hocks are probably going to get less vs more comfortable as these guys get older.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Due to their age and health issues, even though mild right now, I would have an extremely hard time paying that kind of money for them. At least try to negotiate him down.


----------



## mkmurphy81 (May 8, 2015)

So I called Mr H (guy with Raisin and Chance) to tell him I would buy them both. He said that there's been a change: Chance (older one) is lame. He won't sell a lame horse. I told him that I appreciated his honesty and that too many people would drug the horse and sell it off. He said that some horse people were worse than used car salesmen. <-- new favorite line

He said he'll consider Raisin sold. He didn't seem to care about a deposit or when exactly I could take him. I think he's more concerned about Chance right now. He's going to try to get him over to the big vet clinic in the big city a couple of hours away... the same city where Sunny lives. If the timing works out, he'll pick up Sunny for me. I wish all horse people were like Mr H!

On the home front, we picked up the lumber and a new miter saw for the shelter. The miter saw may have something to do with DH agreeing to build the shelter, lol. He's picking up the metal for the roof today. We should be able to get that built this weekend. Oh, and we're having company Saturday night. A guest preacher is speaking at our church Sunday, and he and his wife are staying with us the night before.


----------



## mkmurphy81 (May 8, 2015)

We're getting a lot closer to bringing two horses home. Our small pasture has gates, water, and shelter, and it no longer has a trip hazard. The truck is in the shop, but the tuning wasn't the problem. It's going to be a more expensive repair with no guarantee that it actually fixes the hard shifting problem. It doesn't look like Mr H will be able to pick up Sunny, but he will deliver Raisin. Right now, we're planning to get Sunny on Saturday morning. As long as the truck doesn't come back from the shop in worse shape than it went in, it will be okay. Our only remaining project is now to unload the horse trailer. It's been used for storage and is full of all our stuff that doesn't have a home: weight bench, soccer goal, flower pots... You know, the usual stuff that's kept in horse trailers.


----------



## mkmurphy81 (May 8, 2015)

I just got my truck back form the shop, and it's soooo much smoother! They replaced a lot of the wiring on the engine, and both the engine and transmission are smoother. It's a '97 F250 with a 7.3L diesel and 300K miles on it. It will never be really smooth and quiet, but it will also never quit. It hasn't run this well since we bought it. I'm not worried at all about hauling live weight with it now.

That's a good thing because *drum roll* we're picking up Sunny tomorrow!

This should be entertaining. We have a wedding to go to tomorrow morning about halfway between us and Sunny. Yep, we're taking the old truck and trailer to a wedding. There's a church next door to the one we're going to. Hopefully their parking lot will be empty so we can hide it there.

Mr. H is going to bring Raisin to us on Monday.

I still need to clean out the trailer, but first I need to find the wasp spray. There's a huge nest in there. Yikes!


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

How exciting!

It always seems that you look and look for a good horse, then buy one, then a handful more appear out of the woodwork and end up in your lap. Just the way the world works. "Where were all these horses two weeks ago when I couldn't find anything decent for sale!?" has been heard around here more than once


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Nothing wrong with taking the newly repaired truck to church

Many years ago, when I bought Duke, I was afraid the guy would back out of our handshake and my deposit, so I didn't want to wait until the next weekend to pick him up.

I drove my old standard shift GMC to work in a business dress and high heels ( I did have a change of clothes and parked two blocks away in the Foundry parking lot, lol

Stay with your elder Ford until the wheels fall off, there isn't anything that can't be fixed. My '78 GMC is still with me but I did semi-retire her to use DH's '88 F-350 because it has A/C. My GMC is an ex logger truck so no frills whosoever, lol

I also once had part of my house stored in my stock trailer for more months than I care to admit --- I think it was Fall clear into early Spring

Can't wait to see pictures! Even though the horses don't know each other, they SHOULD get along ok as they are both coming onto foreign property.


----------



## mkmurphy81 (May 8, 2015)

Alright, $150 at Tractor supply later, and I finally have a lead rope with a functional snap! Okay, maybe I bought a few other things, too. How did I end up with three halters and just 1 broken lead rope, anyway?

Also, I would like to thank whoever it is that likes the same ration balancer I wanted, buys 5 bags a month, and convinced one of my local TSC's to special order it for her... along with a few extra bags just in case.

My trailer has been emptied of all the junk and the wasps, and it even has a license plate attached now.

I don't feel that bad about bringing a 20 year old truck to church. It's the 20 year old 3 horse gooseneck that will be a bit out of place. For what it's worth, if the bride knew what I was planning, she would be amused but not bothered in the least.

Oh, and the A/C is one of the few things that has worked on my truck since we bought it. With our heat, that's a requirement. Especially since the windows don't roll up and down reliably.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Every good wedding needs a good story, and having guests stop off at a wedding on the way to pick up horses will be a great tale!! 

I am impressed with the speed at which you have prepared the pasture and shed; WOW that was fast!! Your DH must be as eager to get these horses as you are. 

Can't wait to see pictures of Raisin and Sunny!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes, pictures are a must!!


----------



## mkmurphy81 (May 8, 2015)

I promise I'll post pics.

So, since I like to be prepared, I decided to throw my lunge lines in the trailer just in case Sunny is difficult to load. When I untangled my two white cotton lunge lines, I found my good white cotton lead rope. I swear it wasn't there yesterday!

Time to get ready for the wedding.


----------



## mkmurphy81 (May 8, 2015)

She's here! As promised, here are pics of Sunny, one of the shelter and unfinished barn, and one of the infamous truck.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

She looks lovely and very happy!! Nice set up too!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, I am won over with that solid red chestnut)). What a pretty gal!

Your truck is still very respectable - I'm glad it's running but than ever!

Whose barn in the background of your shelter pic? Is it usable and rentable if you had an emergency?


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Sunny seems sweet! And quiet! She's obviously not worried about her new surroundings at all. Great looking shelter too! I like the simple, but effective design!


----------



## mkmurphy81 (May 8, 2015)

AnitaAnne said:


> She looks lovely and very happy!! Nice set up too!


Thank you!



walkinthewalk said:


> Well, I am won over with that solid red chestnut)). What a pretty gal!
> 
> Your truck is still very respectable - I'm glad it's running but than ever!
> 
> Whose barn in the background of your shelter pic? Is it usable and rentable if you had an emergency?


That's my barn in my unfenced big pasture. The inside is still unfinished, and it's full of DH's tools and stuff. Once I have the fence finished and at least one wall to separate DH's workshop, that will be my permanent shelter. It will eventually have 8 stalls, if I ever need them all.



Acadianartist said:


> Sunny seems sweet! And quiet! She's obviously not worried about her new surroundings at all. Great looking shelter too! I like the simple, but effective design!


Thanks, now you see how we built the shelter so quickly. It was easy since it only needs to provide shade.

I just had a great first at-home ride on Sunny. We walked all the way around the big pasture and out a little ways down a natural gas pipeline right-of-way that I think will make a nice trail. Sunny wasn't worried at all about going out alone. She was as eager to go out as she was to head back. She was very alert and interested in her surroundings, but not at all spooky. She stopped to look or took a step to the side a couple of times, but nothing more than that. "Hey look, there's a big pond through those weeds. Did you know about that?" A few times she questioned my judgement about our path -- the weeds on our side of the property line were higher than her head, but on the neighbor's side they were only about 6 inches. The fence posts are there to mark the line, but there's nothing between them yet. She really wanted to cross that line, but she listened pretty easily. Surprisingly, she didn't try to eat grass along the way, even though it was more than mouth high. 

The funniest part was when I unsaddled her (in my driveway -- the garage is the only place I can keep saddles right now). I took her bridle off, and she just stood there with the bit in her mouth. I had to use the thumb trick to make her spit it out. Really?!

The pics above were taken in the one little mowed patch near the shelter. The rest of the grass is so tall that Sunny is out grazing in it without lowering her head. lol

Tomorrow I'll probably let the kids ride, but not outside the fence.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

mkmurphy81 said:


> I just had a great first at-home ride on Sunny. We walked all the way around the big pasture and out a little ways down a natural gas pipeline right-of-way that I think will make a nice trail. Sunny wasn't worried at all about going out alone. She was as eager to go out as she was to head back. She was very alert and interested in her surroundings, but not at all spooky. She stopped to look or took a step to the side a couple of times, but nothing more than that. "Hey look, there's a big pond through those weeds. Did you know about that?" A few times she questioned my judgement about our path -- the weeds on our side of the property line were higher than her head, but on the neighbor's side they were only about 6 inches. The fence posts are there to mark the line, but there's nothing between them yet. She really wanted to cross that line, but she listened pretty easily. Surprisingly, she didn't try to eat grass along the way, even though it was more than mouth high.
> 
> The funniest part was when I unsaddled her (in my driveway -- the garage is the only place I can keep saddles right now). I took her bridle off, and she just stood there with the bit in her mouth. I had to use the thumb trick to make her spit it out. Really?!
> 
> ...


Wow! Just wow! she's a keeper alright! Given that you want to start a lesson program, I'd say she's going to be a star! Good for you!


----------



## mkmurphy81 (May 8, 2015)

Thanks @Acadianartist I hope you can find her clone up in Canada.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

mkmurphy81 said:


> Thanks @Acadianartist I hope you can find her clone up in Canada.


I wish!!! I think I may - possibly - have found one.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

The kiddos will be thrilled to ride! When is Raisin coming? 

BTW, a nice red chestnut is my favorite color horse


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow, she really is the definition of a "shiny copper penny" kind of chestnut! Loved the story of your first ride. My horse will also do the weird hold-the-bit-during-untacking thing. Not sure why. I think I've just gotten in the habit of sticking my thumb in her mouth after I undo the throatlatch.

Can't wait for Raisin to get there too.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

I love her! Nothing wrong with that truck and trailer, either.


----------



## mkmurphy81 (May 8, 2015)

Between church and a short rain storm, we didn't have a lot of time out with Sunny today. DD11 did get a short "lesson" though. She has only ridden at camp, and it shows in her seat. Yikes! We mostly worked on long legs, good posture, and convincing Sunny to actually move forward. If you give Sunny conflicting signals, she'll just stand there until you get your stuff figured out. Great for me, bad for DD11. Kick, kick, kick, 2 steps forward, pull to turn, pull too hard, stop, repeat. Sunny will certainly make DD11 a better rider. The funny thing is that she was quite forward and eager with me yesterday. I'm not complaining at all. I love the fact that her default reaction is to stop.

After her ride, DD11 found Sunny's favorite spot with the rubber curry. Sunny's head was tilted sideways with her nose stuck out. If she were a dog, her hind leg would have been kicking.

I promised DS7 that he will get a chance to ride tomorrow. Also, Raisin should be coming tomorrow! You know what that means: more pics.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

You have got yourself one valuable children's horse ---- she is a lifetime keeper for sure!

I rescued my little little Arab when he was seven. When he was healthy enough to be ridden, I discovered he had a serious vertebra injury to where he could only comfortably handle 100 pounds or less. A luck would have it, he was excellent with children and became a lesson horse and a happy horse memory for many children over his lifetime.

He was like your Sunny, confusing signals would cause him to stop until everyone got things figured out. He cherished the wee children -- preschoolers and babies were his favorites, anyone 12 or older could take a hike, lollol

He made it to 29 and is laid to rest on my farm. I wish the same long life on your farm for Sunny


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Congratulations on having found such a nice horse!
Your kids are going to fall in love!


----------



## mkmurphy81 (May 8, 2015)

Is it okay to admit how much I'm enjoying seeing my two kids walking around the pasture with manure forks and a wheelbarrow while I'm sitting here inside?


----------



## mkmurphy81 (May 8, 2015)

Raisin is here! As soon as he stepped off the trailer, Sunny whinnied and started running and bucking around the pasture. I hadn't seen her run or buck since she got here. It was such a cute happy horse dance. Mr H and I introduced the two on halter, and they seemed to get along from the first. They're still out grazing side-by-side.

As promised, here are the pics. If Raisin looks familiar, that's him in my profile pic.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

What a super cute pair! Congratulations on the newest family members. They sound perfect :loveshower: and I'll be honest, I'm quite jealous haha as I'm sure many more here are :wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

What an adorable pair! They are fortunate to have such a great home and you and your family are blessed to have such a fabulous pair of horses. What every young child needs 

My kids grew up shoveling manure everyday. Work hard, play hard!


----------

